# Nock types



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

It depends on the arrows that you are shooting and if they have bushings in them or not. Tell us what you got.


----------



## jericho (May 13, 2009)

There doesn't seem to be any insert. I am wanting to build myself some arrows anyway, so I don't mind starting from scratch. 








I was either looking at Easton or Gold Tip for a 60lb bow just for target shooting/ 3d for now.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

For that you can use most any type nock out there. For me I like the Easton 3-D Super nocks on that type of setup.


----------



## jericho (May 13, 2009)

Thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Virtually any arrow you buy has the proper nock in it for what you're doing. And then, there are no "magical" nocks if that's what you're asking.


----------



## jericho (May 13, 2009)

That was kinda what I was getting at, but thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Spotshooter2 said:


> For that you can use most any type nock out there. For me I like the Easton 3-D Super nocks on that type of setup.


.........ABSOLUTELY!!.....Some folks dont think that little things can make much difference, but I gained points and shot better groups when I changed from the factory nocks in my Radial X-Weave arrows, to Easton 3-D Super nocks.....I like the way they snap on the string better, and seem more consistent in nock fit from one to nock another ..........Harperman


----------



## jericho (May 13, 2009)

It only makes sense that the part of the arrow that actually attaches to the bow(string) would have an effect on its flight. At least to me it does.


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nocks create an audible one or two click when attaching to the bowstring. The best type is a single click. This means that when leaving the string, the nock is only contacting the string once which gives improved accuracy over the double click type. Arrow nock fit is another factor. Is it too loose or too tight on the string? A light pull on the arrow and it should come off the string. I place and arrow on the string, hold the string with three fingers and use my thumb to push the nock. Accuracy is also affected by nock pinch. Nock pinch is when the nock is sandwiched between two points, one above and one below ( brass nok set/D-loop above and tied serving,brass nok set, D-loop, eliminator button or your release below).. If the nock is pinched, accuracy suffers and you can also crack the nock. A couple thousandths of an inch at full draw between the nock and the lower items mentioned will improve accuracy. Many easton and Gold Tip arrows accept the Uni-bushings, an added expense but well worth it. Ed


----------

